# 45 litre tank new but has cycled



## edgington (Aug 12, 2010)

hi i have a 45 litre tank, which has cycled. with ligh in hood, good internal filter, live plants, catsle ornament and bog wood create good hiding places, gravel, heater. ph 7.1. so i have added 6 green neon tetra

i know i have to stock it over several months and know my limit is probably 11 inch to 15 inch of adults fish depending on the fish?

any stocking ideas? i like the following :
golden apple snails
cherry shrimp
siamese male fighting fish
endlers guppy
electric blue ram
pencil fish
mollies
danio leopard and zebra
leopard corys
platy
black widow tetra

i know i cant have all of them! im looking for opinions on stocking ideas including the above. what combinations? would prefer smaller fish to larger ones, but prefferable non shoaling, but dont mind partners etc.


thanks


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

What is 45 liters like 10 gallons?


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

i dont know how big 45 litres is but if its only like 10 gallons your better off going with the neons you have cherry shrimp avoid the apple snails they get to big check out mystery snails instead. maybe a couple guppies depending on what kind of pencils you may be able to get away with a couple. your tanks not gonna be big enough to have another schooling fish like the black widows, corry cats, or danios and the danios could pick on the little neons. but u could get a couple ottos. the ram will certainly pray on the shrimp and likely mollys will gobble some because they have big enough mouths and possibly larger platys and possibly the betta as well (siamese fighting fish)


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

your tank is 11.89 US Gallons. No rams, that is too small for them. 
Pencil fish get pretty long, thus the name. They may or may not work in terms of carry capacity of your tank, but imagine them trying to turn around. They will need room for that comfortably. 

If you get the Siamese fighting fish (betta) then I would not get guppies or anything else with long fins. They will harass, possibly to the point of death, the other long finned fish. 

I had zebra danios in my 10 gallon and I really liked them in there, they should be fine. 

Snails should be fine

Shrimp might or might not make it with the Betta

Personally if I were doing livebearers I would choose one to two types. But that is just a personal choice thing and I am not terribly into them in the first place. Of all of them I like the guppies the best. I am considering getting a bunch of male guppies


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

Obsidian said:


> your tank is 11.89 US Gallons. No rams, that is too small for them.
> Pencil fish get pretty long, thus the name. They may or may not work in terms of carry capacity of your tank, but imagine them trying to turn around. They will need room for that comfortably.
> 
> If you get the Siamese fighting fish (betta) then I would not get guppies or anything else with long fins. They will harass, possibly to the point of death, the other long finned fish.
> ...


ive got some of these pencils the site says they only get 2 inches idk how reliable it is but i didn't think they got to big. they do shoal but they are top dwellers and sit right at the surface of water always. http://www.aquapage.eu/Fishes.php?hledani=LAT&detail=184


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Most people put shrimp in with bettas and have no problems, when the shrimp have babies thats another story though


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

I'm sorry I was thinking about a different fish LOL. Now I gotta go find the name of that. Long and brown is all I am currently remembering. Doh.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

Obsidian said:


> I'm sorry I was thinking about a different fish LOL. Now I gotta go find the name of that. Long and brown is all I am currently remembering. Doh.


pipe fish?


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

That sounds about right. Pipe, pencil.... same dif LOL

I looked it up and it might be that. I am not convinced that is what I mean though. I will have to check at PetSmart. They often carry what I am thinking of.


----------

